# Halloween Menu???



## ambert77 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Everyone!

I was at Walmart today and they had a sign that was on an easel that has halloween food names for a menu. The names they had were awesome, however, I wasn't too crazy about the look of the sign itself, so I want to make my own.

I did not have a pen and do not have a camera phone so I cannot remember the names.

Does anyone have any ideas for names that I can put on the menu?

Thanks
Amber


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

what food are you making first,?
it will be easier to do that then to go thru every name someone might think of for a bunch of foods you're not making


----------



## ambert77 (Aug 22, 2007)

I usually do homemade chili, cornbread, chicken wings, dip and whatever else everyone brings to the party.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Homemade chili - Stewed bloody brains & worms (spaghetti)
chicken wings - Baby turkey wings
dip, pitch ins - Ghoulmet surprise


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm salivating.......


Merlin (The Quiet One) said:


> Homemade chili - Stewed bloody brains & worms (spaghetti)
> chicken wings - Baby turkey wings
> dip, pitch ins - Ghoulmet surprise


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

Fried Bat wings-ckn wings
Roadkill Pate- Chili
Aged Vomit Spread- Dip


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'm salivating.......


Jeff, at your age it's called drooling. LOL


----------



## haunted_hallow (Sep 9, 2007)

Here ya go...

Today's specials

- Hot buttered thumbs
served over peeled nails

- Stir fried mice tails
topped with creamed eye balls

- Poached stuffed tongue
served over scrambled brains

- Barbecued bat wings
and a side of deep fried fingers



sorry but not Cholesterol and E.coli free...
Enjoy.. 

and for 
Beverages

- Grasshoppers - Slime Daiquiris
- Bloody Marys - De-Cappuccino


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was just browsing through the "Country Living" magazine and came across a recipe for cheesecake brownies and you can use your Halloween cookie cutters instead of just cutting them into squares. It has a brownie bottom with a layer of cheesecake on top and before you bake them, you add apricot jam and pumkin butter and swirl the top. Looks friggin' awesome in the book. I am definitely going to make them for the Pokeno Party and Halloween Day!!!!


----------



## NJWilk (May 13, 2007)

And of course you have to have the Cannibal Special: Kids 1/2 Off


----------

